# nurse



## Encolpius

Hello, what do you address female nurses in Russian? 
My guess is: Сестричка!
Thanks a lot.


----------



## rusita preciosa

I would recommend to start with *сестра*. *Сестричка* is a term of enderament, but it may sound way too familiar.


----------



## Maroseika

I'm not sure it is too common to address to the nurse by any of these ways. At least I've never heard. As far as I could notice more usual is addressing by name (in the hospitals, where you can know the name) or just by Вы - in other places.


----------



## Ptak

When I was in a hospital, there were nurses there, of course. I can't imagine me calling anyone of them "сестра" or "сестричка". Definitely not.

But you can hear these addressings in Soviet war films, for example. They sound okay and natural there.


----------



## Maroseika

Yes, it sounds quite well in movies or books, but not in real life. Don't know why.


----------



## Ptak

Maroseika said:


> but not in real life. Don't know why.


I'd say, not in _modern_ life.


----------



## cyanista

Ptak said:


> I'd say, not in _modern_ life.


I agree. To me it definitely sounds like something coming from the mouth of a wounded soldier with a bandaged head in one of those old war films.


----------



## Encolpius

Really, very very interesting answers. And how about Девушка! ??


----------



## Ptak

Encolpius said:


> And how about Девушка! ??


Hmm... No.
Even when you call an elderly shop assistant "девушка", it sounds a little bit weird (although it is absolutely common). But addressing a nurse this way would be appropriate only if the nurse really is very young (which is rare).


----------



## Maroseika

In fact I don't see any problem in addressing to the nurse without any special word at all. There is a lot of common and quite neutral phrases in Russian letting manage without anything like that:
Извините, будьте добры, нельзя ли and so on, after which one may get down to business right away.
However if you really want to be polite, the best way is to find out her name.


----------



## Andrey05

N.B.: the word is still used in (relatively?) modern lyrics:

Сестра, дык елы - палы, здравствуй сестра
Нам не так уж долго
Осталось быть здесь вместе
Здравствуй сестра

(BG)

А по лесам бродят санитары
Они нас будут подбирать
Эге-ге-гей сестра лезь ко мне на нары
И будем воевать будем воевать

(Агата Кристи)


----------



## Encolpius

Ptak said:


> Hmm... No.
> Even when you call an elderly shop assistant "девушка", it sounds a little bit weird (although it is absolutely common). But addressing a nurse this way would be appropriate only if the nurse really is very young (which is rare).



This shop assistant comment is also interesting. So let's say a women aged 40-60 is addressed девушка? I really thought the opposite. And how about young 18-30 year old shop assistants?


----------



## Ptak

Maroseika said:


> In fact I don't see any problem in addressing to the nurse without any special word at all. There is a lot of common and quite neutral phrases in Russian letting manage without anything like that:
> Извините, будьте добры, нельзя ли and so on, after which one may get down to business right away.


Exactly! I personally would say something like "Простите, пожалуйста..... + [my question]".



Encolpius said:


> And how about young 18-30 year old shop assistants?


Are you driving that we call them "старушки"?  No, they're" девушки", too


----------



## Maroseika

Encolpius said:


> This shop assistant comment is also interesting. So let's say a women aged 40-60 is addressed девушка? I really thought the opposite.


Yes, they are addressed like that. I don't like this at all, but this in what manner it's really used to be.


----------



## slavic_one

I remember the word медсестра for nurse. But how would you call her in hospital, it's up to you


----------



## polysonic

My mum is used to calling nurses "Сестричка". It is OK for her. Hm, however, not for me! =)


----------



## Encolpius

polysonic said:


> My mum is used to calling nurses "Сестричка". It is OK for her. Hm, however, not for me! =)



Good sign,  now at least 1 person calls them in that way.


----------

